# Linux versus them all



## Son_of_Perdition (May 12, 2015)

Reading an article about the latest version of Windows (10) coming out was a little confusing.  Is it free?  Well sort of, while the free upgrade is on a limited time basis and the possibility that the updates and newer apps could be subscription based your new 'free' version can be more expensive than the earlier versions 7, 8.0 & 8.1.  MS is in the business to make money.  The writer's contention is that it could force more people to opt for an Apple device adding more income to their already bloated cash reserves.  

A few commenters voiced their frustrations and vowed to migrate to open source.  I'm an advocate for Linux simply because it works and 'IT'S FREE!!!'.  Everything I need to do now I can do with a Linux distro.  I'm not creating eye candy for web sites or morphing my children's pictures into comical caricatures.  I'm not designing the latest Frank Lloyd Wight clone or creating the newest Star Wars graphics.  I'm not into publishing, I do know that the open source 'Office' is free and can do most anything the $500 MS Office can do.  I budget my money with a spread sheet app that I've yet to discover all the things one can do with it.

On our last game night at the club house I got into a discussion with several around our table of 8 about the problems they're having with their computers.  I asked each what is their requirements for a computer.  Be honest, without exception they wanted to surf the web, Skype, email, do a little enhancements to their photos and play simple games.  Some wanted to be able to keep track of their finances and pay bills online.  No one told me they needed the latest copy of PhotoShop.  Most were unaware of what's available with Linux.  Some said they use a Chromebook and are satisfied.  None could prove to me they needed a $1,500 Apple or a newer laptop.  

They complained about how slow their system was getting.  I asked if they had virus protection, adware blockers installed in their browsers, cleaned their cookies and history on a regular basis.  What is that?  I asked if they were playing online games, a known source of malware.  Some did.  Did they subscribe to surveys?  Sign up for newsletters?  Give out more information than needed and answer yes to alerts about new software to download and install on their systems?  

One in particular said she has saved most of her emails, documents & pictures on her hard drive but had no clue how to organize them or deleted unneeded files.  She had never cleared her history and wondered if she should take to a place in the mall that claims to clean up your hard drive and make it faster.  I asked what version of Windows, no clue other than it was an old machine.  When she pulled up a document it indicated she had software that was not compatible with the document.  What do you use to create your documents?  No clue.  It was like a fishing expedition and I wasn't having any luck.

I do have several converts to Linux who were sitting at the other table and came to my aid.  One had brought an article she read in a newsletter about seniors running Linux because of the cost and ease of use.  It was written by a tech person who I was in complete agreement with.  She gave it to another member of our park to read who was thinking about buying a new Apple.  Her husband whom passed this last winter was an Apple user who wouldn't consider anything else.  I had set her up with icons to get into her email, Skype and open her browser, but when her Mac bite the dirt she had no clue what to do, her daughter wanted her to spend money on a Mac but with limited income she couldn't justify the cost.  They brought her an old laptop to use until she decides.


----------



## PA_grandma (May 12, 2015)

Yes, my son...a computer programer, convinced me  (an 80 year oldster) to install Linux.  I've been very pleased, even though I must log in each time...but it is free and SAFE, so also don't need to spend with Norton again.
~ Joyce


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (May 12, 2015)

PA_grandma said:


> Yes, my son...a computer programer, convinced me  (an 80 year oldster) to install Linux.  I've been very pleased, even though I must log in each time...but it is free and SAFE, so also don't need to spend with Norton again.
> ~ Joyce



You can enable auto login by going to* menu* > *administration* > *login window* (need administrator password) > *auto login icon* > *enable* (for your userid) > *ok*


----------



## LinuxFan (May 23, 2015)

Another happy Linux (Puppy Linux) user here. I´ve even persuaded my wife to use it, and she is a dedicated technophobe. i use mine direct off a CD, and boot occasionally with XP when I need to run a Windows-only program.


----------

